# Will your book "Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle" work if I don?t exercise?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I’ve actually been to your web page www.burnthefat.coma few times but didn’t order your ebook yet. I’m interestedin your program because you seem like an honest personand what you say makes a lot of sense. The thing is,I really don’t have any time to exercise and I don’twant to spend the money on your book [...]

*Read More...*


----------

